# nfs carbon unique upgrade?



## Tuaho (Apr 26, 2007)

hi, i just defeated the 1st boss in nfs carbon and selected a card for an unique upgrade. i got a spoiler and they say i can put it on any of my car but now i dunno where to get the spoiler??


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Tuaho,
When you go to free roam, visit the yellow garages.


----------

